# Leere Tags in XML-Output in langer Form



## erazor2106 (22. Okt 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine kleine Frage bzgl Java und XML.
Undzwar möchte ich eine XML einlesen, dort Knoten löschen und einfügen können und die veränderte XMl abspeichern können.

Problem ist nur das Java in den Output 
	
	
	
	





```
<Knoten/>
```
 statt 
	
	
	
	





```
<Knoten></Knoten>
```
 schreibt.

Was sollte ich eurer Meinung nach verwenden um dies umstellen zu können?
Welche Klassen emfpiehlt ihr generell für das löschen und einfügen von Knoten?

Vielen dank schon mal
erazor


----------



## mvitz (22. Okt 2012)

Wieso genau ist das ein Problem?

Beide Formen sind gleichwertig, wobei die von Java generierte zu bevorzugen ist.


----------



## erazor2106 (22. Okt 2012)

Stimmt theoretisch. Praktisch wird diese XML von einem anderen Programm eingelesen und braucht zwingend diese ausführliche Schreibweise


----------



## mvitz (22. Okt 2012)

Mit welcher Java API veränderst/schreibst du denn das XML?


----------

